# 15" wires with whitewalls



## BaSSmAsTeR (Jul 9, 2003)

can anyone plz post picks of cars with 15 inch wire. YES I KNO "Y NOT 14Z , 15Z ARE WHAK" but i really need to see some rides with 15z


----------



## Pak Man (Oct 14, 2001)

15's and vogues


----------



## bigLINCOLN77 (Jun 8, 2003)

http://www.geocities.com/drunkensolider123...l?1044393642759

some luxors with the whitewalls on my old 77 linc


----------



## del (Jun 10, 2003)




----------

